# Need a Little Help



## RodKnocker (Sep 29, 2010)

I have just recently purchased some young Birmingham rollers in the last couple of months and am trying to figure out the proper amount of feed for them. These birds are squeakers and young 2011 birds just starting to fly. At first, it seemed a lot of food would be left over in the tray and the birds were very slow and reluctant to trap, I reduced the amount of food to where all is eaten, now the birds don't seem to want to fly much but trap like they are on the interstate highway when I put feed in their tray. I am flying 30 birds out of this loft. Any help is appreciated as I am new to this sport.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If they are young birds that are still only beginning to fly, it is better to feed them a little more than just enough as they are still growing and will need all that nutrition. And that's something you will see too. Feed is directly responsible for fly time so just feed them more for the next couple of weeks or so. Don't worry about how fast they trap just yet.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*2y4 life*

2y4life is a great person and realy knows how to raise rollers he has realy gave me some great help with my birds and will put you on your way to having a lot of fun in this hobbie. With 30 birds you might want to fly them in small groups as they get a little older so you can see witch birds are doing what some times in large numbers with birds of the same color it can be hard to tell witch one is realy spinning in the air. when they are young I give them all they will eat dont leave food in your kit boxs but like 2y4life said dont starve them I leave food with them for about an hour after they come in then remove the food to make sure all my young birds eat as they get older then I start watching how much food they get and how long they fly and how they trap hope this helps


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

RodKnocker said:


> I have just recently purchased some young Birmingham rollers in the last couple of months and am trying to figure out the proper amount of feed for them. These birds are squeakers and young 2011 birds just starting to fly. At first, it seemed a lot of food would be left over in the tray and the birds were very slow and reluctant to trap, I reduced the amount of food to where all is eaten, now the birds don't seem to want to fly much but trap like they are on the interstate highway when I put feed in their tray. I am flying 30 birds out of this loft. Any help is appreciated as I am new to this sport.


Yea... like the first two post. you could feed a little more than needed. and your flock is too big. 

So are all 30 birds flying except a few? or are all 30 birds not flying?


----------



## RodKnocker (Sep 29, 2010)

Only flying 20 of the birds right now, the remaining 10 birds are new and being settled to the new loft. I have increased their food and they seem better, some are even starting to roll. I will try your advise and do appreciate it. Thanks for the help.


----------

